# Pooping behind computer...UPDATE *neurological damage?*



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Bengo, my 3 month old kitten, is pooping behind my computer. I have it sitting on a dresser which is catty-cornered, leaving enough space behind it for the cats to get back there. For SOME reason Bengo is using this space as his litter box???? I have no idea why. We have 2 boxes and clean them daily. How can I stop him from going back there? Why is he doing this? I guess I can figure out a way to block it off and deny him access but then he just find somewhere else. Any ideas??


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Maybe he likes his own corner. Does your boxes sit in a busy area of the house or are they secluded so the cat feels he can do his business in peace and quiet? Maybe all it needs is to make a move of one of the boxes if it's too busy, with people or other animals walking by it?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you'll have to clean that area really thoroughly with a cleaner with enzymes. Then you could put the litter box on the spot and then move it slightly every day, until it's it a more acceptable place. Keep it really clean. (I know you do, but it's even more important now.) If you leave any of his scent there, he will probably continue to go back. I hope that works for you. 

I had a cat who walked right past the litter box in the laundry room to one specific corner. It's maddening, I know.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

I've cleaned the area with Clorox spray cleaner, and then cleaned it thoroughly to make sure no cleaner was left. Then I cleaned it again with pet cleaner. Luckily I have hardwood floors so it's easy to clean...but it STAINED the floor :roll: 
The litter boxes are on the back porch in a corner. I wouldn't say it's high traffic. It's just the two of us living here and we don't frequent the porch unless we need something from back there. The cats do enjoy playing back there. It's windows all the way around so they like to watch the birds and other outside activities. 
So I should move one of the litter boxes behind the computer...in my living room!?!?! 8O Humm...I'm not so sure about that and I know my partner won't be pleased. I think for now I'll block off access and keep an close eye on him. Most of the time the back door is cracked but maybe he is doing this when the door is shut. It may be that he hasn't learned to meow at the back door when he needs to go out there. I guess that is asking a lot but the others have no issues with it. We just decided to put in a cat door the other day but haven't gotten around to it yet.
I'll keep a close eye on him for the time being. If it happens again then I'll put a box back there and gradually work him back out to the porch with the other kitties.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Since wood is porous, I assume the odor is in the wood. Although Clorox will disinfect the area, my cats love the smell of clorox, and after I use it, they want to wash my hand. Enzyme cleaner is used to remove the smell of cats and even the odor of (sorry) dead animals etc. It is specifically for the purpose. You might have to use a lot of it, and even sand and varnish that area of the floor. 

Of course you shouldn't keep the litter box there permanently, just for a day, and then move it a bit each day until it is where you want it. It's better than having the cat use that area indefinitely-with no litterbox.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Maybe he wants you to get off the Cat Forum.... :lol: 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. You have gotten alot of great advice already, I'm sure you will be able to correct it


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

:lol: My partner said the same thing! 
"Maybe if you weren't on that silly cat thing all the time...It's his way of getting your attention..."
As much as she picks at me about being on here, anytime something happens with one of the cats she's all like, "Well what do the 'cat people' on the computer say...you haven't ask them yet??"


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

> As much as she picks at me about being on here, anytime something happens with one of the cats she's all like, "Well what do the 'cat people' on the computer say...you haven't ask them yet??"



Oh man....and I always promised my mother (and myself) that I wouldn't become "one of those cat people"!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Ianthe said:


> > As much as she picks at me about being on here, anytime something happens with one of the cats she's all like, "Well what do the 'cat people' on the computer say...you haven't ask them yet??"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man....and I always promised my mother (and myself) that I wouldn't become "one of those cat people"!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bah! I fully intended to become "one of those cat people" when I was 3 and my dad brought home our very first cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Although I have flashes of pictures in my mind of things that happened earlier, my first real memory of an incident was reaching under the refrigerator for my toy dishes and feeling something soft. Without fear (not today, I wouldn't) I grabbed it and pulled it out. It was, you guessed it! a cat. I called it 'Rainbow, and my mother said I could keep it. I was destined to become a crazy cat lady, and I'm so glad I was!

Adavis. do you mean to say there's somewhere else where someone can get information? 8O :!: :!: :!:


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

You guys are great! While I always had a great love for animals while growing up, I don't think I ever had the chance to develop into a crazy animal person. My mother did that for me. We had every possible pet you could imagine and it was my mother who was begging to keep each one of them! We didn't even have a chance too. I have two little sisters, 5 and 7. You want to talk about crazy cat ladies!!!! I swear they are. My parents' new office is in an old neighborhood that is in the process of being gentrified, so there are still some old run down houses. The one across the street is overrun by stray cats. Each spring when there are kittens running around everywhere, my sisters somehow end up with one each. After my sisters get the pick of the litter, my mom finds homes for the rest. They were toddlers and amazingly enough knew how to bottle feed kittens. A few years back they found some in the sewer and nursed them back to health. Unfortunately this litter had a string of ring worm that the vet had never seen and had a very hard time finding meds to get rid of it. Well of course THIS didn’t stop my sisters from playing with them non-stop. A year later Carly, who was 4 at the time, still had a bald spot in her head from ring worm. It was awful! My mom was embarrassed enough as it was, but being the darling child that she was, Carly would walk up to strangers and ask, "Wanna see my ring worm? Look, it ate my hair!!" This didn’t always go over very well when it was customers sitting in my parents’ office about to build million dollar beach front homes. Of course it didn’t always get the dramatic response that Nicole use to get when she’d walk in there with her pet white rat on her head as ask, “Would you like to pet him?” This was when the office was connected to the house so my mom could stay home with the girls. Luckily they don’t get as many chances now to terrify the customers at the new office! 
I can't even imagine what they'll be like when they're older...they're already dreaming of builing Noah's Ark!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I've only been a cat person for the last 8 years when I got married my husband had a cat for 15 years. Soon after I got a kitten from my sister for Bonkers to play with. Took the kitten for its well kitty care and talk about being a novice cat parent! Told the vet that I never, never had a cat before until I got married. He told me that he would tell all his single female clients don't marry a man that doesn't like cats. From there on I knew I married the right guy and I was on my way to being cat crazed lady with no regrets.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah, I've fully excepted my new status!! And I love it. I can't even begin to think about my day without my kitties, all four of the little angels


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just an amusing story... I am the youngest of the family. My brother was 15 when I was born, and married by the time I was three. Well, when you're the baby of the family, you really have to prove yourself. Although the family agreed that I had more book knowledge than the rest, I was constantlly being treated as if I knew nothing requiring common sense.

As soon as I got married, I got two cats. My big brother (whom I idolized) dropped in and said he was in a hurry, and could I give him a sandwich, rather than drive home and waste time. Well, I fixed him a sandwich, and before he took a bite, he looked at the cats and asked me if the plate was clean! Well, I couldn't resist....so I said, "Oh, don't worry, Robert! After I washed it, I made sure the cats licked it clean!" He stopped in mid-bite! :lol: (He finished it as soon as he realized I was being sarcastic.)


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes Jeannie - ooooh I laughed and laughed. That's sibling love all right! Thanks for sharin'.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Pooping behind computer...UPDATE*

The computer is now pulled away from the wall because I'm painting. So last night Bengo picked the rug in the bathroom to poop on. :evil: I can't understand why he is doing this. The door to the porch was open and the litter boxes had just been cleaned. I really think when he's inside the house and has to go, he forgets where the litter boxes are and just finds a place. This is frustrating because he doesn't ALWAYS do it so it's hard to correct. He's been doing it about once or twice a week since we got him. 
What I'm really worried about though is my partner becoming impatient. After cleaning the rug she came to bed and before she even opened her mouth I knew what she was going to say..."I don't want him anymore.":? He is technically _her _cat. He was the one she picked out when we adopted the two new kittens. I'm not the type to just give up on the little kitty but I don't know what to tell her. HELP!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I know that this isn't a favourable solution, but have you tried moving the boxes inside? Also, if they are hooded, have you removed the tops?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

The point of having more than one litterbox is to have them in more than one place! And those places must have 24/7 access. Such a young kitten can't be expected to figure it out otherwise! If he was unable to get to the boxes even once, it's understandable that he would want to find himself a backup! 

There are several articles on "litterbox secrets" in our free article library; they might give you some more ideas on what might be going on and how to solve the problem:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

I guess we are expecting too much of him. It's just that the two older cats and the other new kitten, Rice, who is the same age, have no problems with the litter box. Zoë opens doors that are almost shut all the way to get where she wants to go. If the porch door is ever shut the others will sit by it and meow to get our attention. I suppose we just figured that if they could do that then Bengo could too. 
It makes sense that if he there was ever a time that he couldn't get out there he found a new spot and returns to it if the door even looks shut. Poor baby...I feel like a bad mom now. And my partner has said that she would never get rid of him, that she loves them all and was just stressed out that night.  

On a slightly different note: the reason we try to keep the porch door pulled to is so that the air condition won't escape onto the back porch. We realize that this is an issue since their litter boxes are back there and we spend all day opening and closing the door letting them in and out. So we want to install a cat door. Any experience with these or opinions???


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it's a good idea.( if you own the house)


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Well we don't own but our landlord is the best ever. He already said it is okay. I'm actually going to have it shipped to his house in CA to save on the shipping and his fiancée is bringing it out here in Sept. when she comes. I’m ordering a bunch of kitty stuff and having it sent to her to bring out here. It’ll save me almost $50 in shipping and she doesn’t mind at all. They are one of a kind!!  

But do the cats take to using the door? Is it pretty easy to teach them?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think they'll learn quickly, especially if there's a treat on the other side of the door. Give them a bit of help once they smell the cat food if they don't learn by themselves. My cats open my pocket doors. All of my cats have learned that by themselves.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You have four cats, you say? That means you need at least 4 litterboxes. 5 is recommended, (they say one more than the # of cats) but at least 4. And yeah -- not all kitties can be taught to ask to go out, especially at that age. It's really nice that your others do. I know you don't want litterboxes all over, but it's one of the sacrifices that us "cat people" should be willing to make. Our houses don't look perfect, we have little catnip mice and sparkle balls and cat trees all over, and you're likely to find a litterbox in a bathroom, a laundry room, or both. lol. It's just the way we live because we love our kitties and want them to feel at home.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Well right now we have two X-large litter boxes that we clean out twice a day. I have a LitterMaid that I'm trying to get fixed and will place that one in the bathroom if we can get it working. If not we will probably invest in a new one for in the house. I really don't think the issue is not having enough boxes, but rather him not being able to get to one that first time. I just remembered that when Surfboard and Zoë were kittens we had the litter box inside in the bathroom rather than on the porch. It wasn't until they were older that we moved it out back. I think Rice is just extra smart. She comes and finds me and leads me back to the door if it is closed and she needs out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

adavis, I found a special just two weeks ago. The mega sized Littermaids were being sold for $69 plus shipping. These were brand new, but the boxes had been opened and, I guess, there was buyer remorse. I had the last one for five years, and I have two cats. We set it up on Sunday, and the tray now needs to be emptied or thrown away. That's not bad, once every five days for two cats! The company says the Mega is for 3-4 cats, but I think that's an exaggeration. I have a smaller Littermaid that is suitable for one cat, but I'm going to give it to my daughter. I don't think I need it. I'm already spoiled!  

Oh, after that batch of Littermaids was sold, there was another special the following week. The unit is brand new, with cardboard, etc. intact, and an AC adaptor.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Do you remember what website you saw these sales on? I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Adavis, they were on ebay. I had never bought anything before! This is not an auction, but an outright purchase. I do hope you can get one.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

i LOVE ebay...I'll start looking RIGHT away!! Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Adavis, I wouldn't buy the LM600 or 800 if I were you. That's more suitable for only one cat. I had one; it was too small.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

This morning he went in the SHOWER :evil: How frustrating! And to make matters worse, my girlfriend's grandmother tells her that he's probably feral and will ALWAYS do this--just go wherever he pleases. I am really starting to wonder. Minutes before I found the pile in the shower, I was out on the porch and saw him urinating in the box. Why would he poop in the shower and then go out to the litter box to pee? I’m really starting to think he has neurological damage. It’s not just this behavior that makes me think that. He just acts very “off”…like he’s in some kind of haze. Are there certain behaviors that would indicate neurological damage?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Before you convince yourself that there is something "wrong" with Bengo, why don't you try adding an extra litterbox, in a seperate location? He may be telling you that he doesn't want to poop where he pees and he *certainly* doesn't want to be sharing with other cats. A litterbox for each cat + 1 is a good rule to follow. I know it's a pain, but it is certainly worth a try.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

If I were to add litter boxes in different rooms to accommodate Bengo I would basically need to put a litter box in every room of the house. Considering I live in a 2 bedroom SMALL beach cottage, this just doesn't seem feasible. The second bedroom is a guest room and the door remains closed unless we have company. Our bedroom door is closed during the day. That leaves the family room, the kitchen (which is too small for even a table), and the bathroom. Then there is the rather large back porch which is where the kitties spend most of their time. For some reason they really seem to like it and prefer to nap out there. It seemed logical to place their litter boxes out there. It just doesn't seem logical to need litter boxes scattered around the additional 500 sq. feet (MAX) that they have access to. Does everyone else have litter boxes in every other room? I could understand if I lived in a 2-story, 2000sq. foot house, but I don’t.


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I only have one cat so my situation is different. I have two litterboxes. I used to only have one, kept out of the way. My kitten protested though, so I had to add another right in my bedroom. I just keep it clean and vacuum every other day. 

You said in another post that you were going to try adding a litterbox to the bathroom, did you try doing that for Bengo? It really sounds like he doesn't like sharing a litterbox, or like he wants more privacy when he is using it. You probably don't need a litterbox in every room, but at least one inside the house might help.


----------



## lops (Jul 13, 2004)

Hiya adavis!

Just thought I'd tell you what I have going on in my home. My house is supposedly 1500 sq. ft. but I think part of that includes a 2 car garage. I'm guessing the house is 1000 sq. ft. at best. I have 3 male cats and 4 litter pans. 3 of them are in the kitchen (not an attractive or appetizing situation, but it works for us). One is tucked in a corner, another under a desk and the third out there for all the world to see. I have another litter pan in the front room on the hearth of the wood stove. 

One of my cats will pee in one pan and poop in another about 95% of the time. I've also noticed that more often than not one of the pans has nothing but solid waste in it. The other two (I say two because they don't seem to use the one under the desk much at all) will have a mix of urine and solids. 

I had a problem with one of the cats urinating on the dinner table of all places. It seems I have conquered that particular problem for now *knocking on wood* but I suspect that was a behavioral issue rather than a litter pan issue. Having said that, I have to add that I DID make some litter pan changes during that time frame. One of the pans was covered and I removed the cover, tried a different brand of litter and moved it from one area in the front room over to the hearth. I'm not sure what made the difference, but something seems to have worked.

If at all possible, I'd try to add at least one more litter pan. I know it seems like an unattractive resolution, but what if it works?? Also, I'm thinking it's not impossible that with 4 cats, there may be times when both litter pans are in use and he has a need for one.

I don't know anything about cat doors, but it certainly sounds like an option. Good luck!

lops


----------



## notaprettygirl (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm sorry, i may have missed any info you posted about visting a vet and what happened with that, but, i have one cat who will leave droppings outside of the litter box, but has no problem urinating there. Turns out, when she starts doing this, I can pretty much bet she has or is developing colitus (bacteria in the colon, i think). Anyway, it can be very painful to poop, so they pretty much just do it whereever. Anyway, maybe this was already brought up. I tried to scan the other posts, but didn't think i saw anything about this.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

notaprettygirl's post reminded me of when Pfeffa had a urinary tract infection and the vet told me that she may have experienced some pain once when she was in the litter box peeing - and to her little brain, she decided it was the litter box hurting her and would not pee in it anymore (she pooped in it just fine). Could be worth a vet check.

On the neurological front, Pfeffa has mild neurological problems. The vet told us this, and showed us how she was missing some normal cat reflexes. There was nothing specific diagnosed. Your vet may be able to help you with a diagnosis of some kind - if that's what it is.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

He went in the shower again today...it was quite runny. I'm going to call the vet just to make sure there are no health issues.
I'm so frustrated...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Having four cats means making some sacrifices, multiple litterboxes is usually one of them. It doesn't matter if your other cats are fine with the ones you have...clearly this one is not, and that's what you have to listen to. There's no way of telling a cat "well the others are fine, so you should be fine too." If he is plainly telling you he doesn't want to poop in that box, it's for a reason. Cats don't like being messy. Either it hurts, or he just doesn't like going where the other cats go, or he doesn't like going where he pees. These are ALL common reasons for pooping outside of the box, and sometimes owners need to make accommodations for cats like this. It doesn't mean there is anything "wrong" with him. Try to put yourself in his position -- he might not like pooping where everyone else is watching him. And yes -- a vet call is a possibility.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

An excellent answer, ForJazz. Just what I was thinking! 

It doesn't matter where *you* want the box to be, you need to put a box where he will use it. In most cases, this means multiple boxes in multiple locations. There are lots of clever contraptions these days; end tables with hidden litterboxes, etc. If you want a solution badly enough, you'll find one. For more ideas, please see the articles on litterbox secrets in our free library: http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library

And definitely a vet visit is *always* in order before assuming a litterbox issue is a behavior problem!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I think adding an indoor litterbox perhaps in the bathroom is better than having to clean up messes on the carpet or in the bathtub. How is your cat doing now :?:


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I just wanted to add that my cat, also, will sometimes not 'poop' in his box because he has problems with painful constipation. He will sometimes go right up to the edge of his box...he wants to use it...and then run the other direction to a corner in another room and poop. I think because he does associate his pain to something with useing his box. Sounds like your kitty might have a belly ache with having runny stools. A vet check-up might hold the answer/reason if it's health related. We always end up being more patient with are kitties than they are with us.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds logical to me.


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

I had so much trouble getting Polo to pee in the box. He was fine until something (i dont know wht) just triggered him to pee everywhere. On the couch, rug, carpet. I finally got him another litterbox and a vet check. The vet said he was fine. Turns out he just didn't want to pee where there was faeces. Then i got another cat (lorren) and I still have two litterboxes but I have to keep it meticulously clean all the time or Polo will go and pee somewhere else.
adavis: there are so many reasons why your kitten does what he does, and many of times, it's a trial and error with your kitten and bringing him for a vet check. I know how frustrating it can be, coming back from a long day's work only to find you have to clean up the mess. Just hang on, it will get over soon. Let us know what the vet says.


----------

